# Think Tank > Political Philosophy & Government Policy >  Michael Malice / "YOUR WELCOME"

## Sammy



----------


## Sammy



----------


## jkr

yaknow whut?
the libertarian party is starting to look pretty good about now...

----------


## A Son of Liberty

Some important things happening in this here subforum. @Sammy, I salute you!

----------


## A Son of Liberty

Couple of my favorites...

----------


## A Son of Liberty

And here's a fun, unexpected one for you to enjoy:

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## CaptUSA

Can't miss out on Adrianne!

----------


## Occam's Banana

Michael Malice is a beast ...

*Michael Malice Slams Professors, Argues With Midwit + Discussion With Dave Smith*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ku6tyTrFAj4

----------


## Occam's Banana

Peanut butter & jelly ...

Steak & potatoes ...

Michael Malice & Dave Smith ...

*Dave Smith - In The House 10 -  "YOUR WELCOME" Episode #122*_
Very failed comedian Dave Smith joins Michael once again this week, for a discussion on the discontent of Libertarians with how the Libertarian Party is being run, a comparison between the priorities of equality and liberty, how the LP can improve their chance to make a mark on this year's presidential race, the problem with Jo Jorgensen's campaign lifting a faulty slogan from Hillary Clinton, and so much more!_
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...your-welcome:d



*Dave Smith - In The House 10.1 - "YOUR WELCOME" Episode #126*
_Comedian Dave Smith joins Michael again this week, for a discussion on the changes in perspective that come with bearing responsibility for a child, the importance of taking physical violence off the table as a possibility when parenting, the blossoming conspiracies surrounding Hunter Biden's laptop, who among Trump, Biden, and Justice Breyer may not survive until Election Day, and so much more!_
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...se-10.1-your:d



*Dave Smith - In The House 10.One - "YOUR WELCOME" Episode #130*
_Comedian Dave Smith joins Michael once more this week, for a discussion on Dave's recent appearance on the Joe Rogan Experience, the Part of the Problem Facebook group being nuked, how no algorithmical filter will ever be good enough to decide what we want to see online, having retired Army Colonel Douglas Macgregor as the new Senior Advisor to the acting Secretary of Defense and the hope he brings for withdrawing from international war, what the ideal Red Pilling entails, how Joe Biden is practically a Democrat neocon, whether or not Trump will get kicked off of Twitter once he leaves office, and so much more!_
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...-10.one-your:a



*Dave Smith - In The House 10.Two - "YOUR WELCOME" Episode #134*
_Comedian Dave Smith joins Michael once again this week for another installment of Your Problem, to discuss how in 2020 the State was harder on business owners than it was on business looters, Michael's insistent and unapologetic stance against law enforcement taken on a recent episode of Tim Pool's podcast with Alex Jones, how ridiculous it is to conflate alt-right and libertarian ideologies, and so much more!_
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...-10.two-your:7



*Dave Smith - In The House 10.Three - "YOUR WELCOME" Episode #136*
_Comedian Dave Smith joins Michael once more this week for a discussion on who to engage in discussion with on Twitter and debating the 'Loser Brigade', a realistic assessment on the chance of the Libertarian Party's candidate winning the Presidency, Ron Paul's courage and focus on speaking his truth instead of arguing with dissidents, the increasing disconnect and distrust between right-wingers and the Cathedral, Michael's last interview with 'Club Kid Killer Michael Alig, the fallacies that autistic Libertarians struggle with, and so much more!_
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...0.three-your:2

----------


## A Son of Liberty

> Michael Malice is a beast ...
> 
> *Michael Malice Slams Professors, Argues With Midwit + Discussion With Dave Smith*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ku6tyTrFAj4


As he likes to say, he's Batman.  He seeks out and crushes the evil doers.  And he does a damned good job of it.

----------


## Sammy



----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/michaelmalice/st...75578828500992

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Dave Smith - In The White House - "YOUR WELCOME" with Michael Malice #153*

_http://maliceforPressSecretary.com​

"Comedian" Dave Smith joins Michael once more this week for a discussion on what to do when you've shot a venomous snake in your boat, Dave toying with the idea of running for the Libertarian Party nomination, where he would deport Luis J. Gomez to if elected, Michael's inevitable move out of New York and into "Williamsburg West", how the mainstream media would smear Dave if he ran for office, Michael's specific price and conditions to be Dave's campaign spokesperson, how to efficiently smack down anti-Libertarian arguments, the abundance of failures and atrocities committed by our government including the manmade humanitarian crises called war, Michael's favorite smear campaign ad published by Ron Paul, plus what happened to all the Ron Paul supporters, and so much more!_

https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...e-house-your:e


*Malice For Press Secretary*

I’ve agreed to be the official mouthpiece of the Dave Smith for President campaign at a rate of either 1BTC or 15ETH per month

I will hodl all the funds until the 2024 election, except if I use some to buy a new home in Austin

For full visibility, the wallets are here:

BTC: 3C9m9GnrU8XXsrnYGHGCqzZVHbtgzakns3

ETH: 0xF4F10cD27F1018916Ed8914D8199D1Df35aB2DE9

Currently funding: Oct 2024-Nov 2024

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Biggest White Pill w/ Michael Malice [Part of the Problem #736]*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave Smith talks to Michael Malice about his new book, The Anarchist Handbook! Michael Malice discusses his goals for the book, his recent discussion with Lex Friedman and Yaron Brook, and the nature of morality in politics.


Find The Anarchist Handbook here: https://www.amazon.com/Anarchist-Han.../dp/B095DVF8FJ_


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxBl_Ig36yA

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Dave Smith - In The White House 1.1 - "YOUR WELCOME" with Michael Malice #157*
_"Comedian" Dave Smith joins Michael once again this week for a discussion on the importance of centralizing an argument against systemic evils, a brief comparison between Friedman and Rothbard, what it takes to get a standing ovation out of Rothbard, what the "inefficiency" of the State actually means in practice, the difference between silencing speech and banning specific school curriculums, the dangers of teaching critical race theory to children, the abundance of logical fallacies being thrown around on Twitter, plus Michael's astonishment at the recent enigmatic success of The Anarchist Handbook and so much more!_
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...use-1.1-your:d

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Malice, or the Establishment? | Michael Malice | The Jordan B. Peterson Podcast - S4: E30*
_On Season 4 Episode 30 of the Jordan Peterson Podcast, Jordan Peterson is joined by Michael Malice._
https://odysee.com/@JordanBPeterson:...ment-michael:6

----------


## A Son of Liberty

Here's Michael doing great work speaking with Patrick Bet David on Valuetainment:

----------


## Occam's Banana

*A Friendly Chat with Michael Malice*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTwH0XNoriE

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Understanding Anarchism with Michael Malice*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlzbjwG94Qg

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Dave Smith - In The White House 1.2 - "YOUR WELCOME" with Michael Malice #161*
_"Comedian" Dave Smith joins Michael once again this week for a discussion on his recent and overwhelmingly positive attendance of PorcFest, the inevitable apology tour that will occur if Michael or Dave gain control of the LP Twitter account, the trope going around that Dave is a cancer on the party, whether or not he will make the LP an inhospitable environment for some people, why it's more valuable to stick to your principles than to popular opinions, a professor who went viral for claiming that Stalin was a good listener, Dave's recent conversation with founder of the Libertarian Party Mises Caucus, Michael Heise, wokeism's incredible infection rate and how the LP is about to be de-wokified, Michael's preference for a particular brand of sadism, plus an important lesson about hubris, a quote from RuPaul, and so much more!_
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...use-1.2-your:f

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Leading Anarchist w/ Michael Malice - Part Of The Problem #758*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Malice discuss their hope for the future in a world that seems to be spiraling, the coming societal breaking point, and Michael tells us about one of his first red pilled moments, Check it out!_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6rGsyV_wv8

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Michael Malice: Totalitarianism and Anarchy | Lex Fridman Podcast #200*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5rNoV1Qy_Q

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Dave Smith - In The White House 1.3 - "YOUR WELCOME" with Michael Malice #165*
_"Comedian" Dave Smith joins Michael once again this week for a discussion on his recent trip to FreedomFest in South Dakota, the turmoil of his tumultuous travel experience on the way home, what speakers received the warmest welcomes, whether or not Nick Sarwark is playing a heel, what kind of CIA operative would go watch a comedy show, how inequality can be viewed as a form of terrorism by some, Dave's success opening the eyes of conservatives to their now-ironic support of the war on terror, Michael's parallel experience on The Michael Knowles Show, how many people it actually takes to win an election, how the corporate press now operates similar to the WWF during the NWA era, PayPal's new crusade against hate speech, Facebook collapsing to pressure by the federal government, plus the ongoing investigation of Jilletta Jarvis and the coup in New Hampshire to steal the Libertarian Party, and so much more!_
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...use-1.3-your:3

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Anarchist Audiobook Recording*
_Order THE ANARCHIST HANDBOOK: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B095DVF8FJ_
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...ok-recording:0

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Malice on Progressives - Part Of The Problem #768*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Michael discuss the hypocrisy of the progressives, the slippery slope into fascism, Kamala Harris track record, and so much more!_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68QwHtf4ydk

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Dave Smith - In The White House 1.4 - "YOUR WELCOME" with Michael Malice #169*
_"Comedian" Dave Smith joins Michael once again this week for a discussion on Dave's most recent appearance on the Michael Malice Fancast IRL, how rewarding it is to prop up artists and like-minded people, how life is about change and going through phases, how New York City is using low income restaurant employees to decentralize authoritarianism, the story of Lavrentiy Beria and his reign as one of Stalin's most atrocious and influential secret police chiefs, the current end to America's longest war in Afghanistan, the first time in history that the corporate press has turned on Joe Biden, why White House Press Secretary Jen Psaki might be in hiding, the transparent corporate press narrative that ending a war equals disaster, the psychological toll on hardcore patriots from shamefully losing the war, the open secret of President Biden's severe mental decline, plus just how terrible Kamala Harris is as a politician, and so much more!_
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...use-1.4-your:1

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Tom Woods Show Ep. 1977 Michael Malice on How to Use Social Media*
_Michael Malice, King of Twitter, has built a large audience in part through his astute use of social media._
https://odysee.com/@TomWoodsTV:e/ep....n-how-to-use:c

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Dissecting David French's Article Against National Divorce*
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...39;s-article:9


The article:

*A Whiff of Civil War in the Air*
https://frenchpress.thedispatch.com/...war-in-the-air
_David French (03 October 2021)_

----------


## Occam's Banana

Dissection begins @ 11:00:

*Dissecting National Review's Article Against National Divorce*
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...39;s-article:e


The article:

*National Divorce Is a Poisonously Stupid Idea*
https://www.nationalreview.com/2021/...y-stupid-idea/
_Rich Lowry (08 October 2021)_

https://twitter.com/michaelmalice/st...33615057440776

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Tom Woods Show Ep. 2036 - Michael Malice on How to Talk About Anarchism*
_Michael Malice, whose Anarchist Handbook became a sensation in 2020, joins me to talk about the ideas it contains and how best to communicate them._
https://odysee.com/@TomWoodsTV:e/ep....-how-to-talk:7

----------


## A Son of Liberty

Michael Malice (YOUR WELCOME) invites comedian and co-host of Louder with Crowder, Dave Landau, to discuss the effect that the woke movement has had on comedy. Is the essence of comedy under attack by censorship, the woke movement, and politics? They also both chat about how certain outrageous celebrities in the past like Howard Stern have completely changed their character whether in fear of retaliation or to pander to the powers that be.




Dis gon' be good...

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Tom Woods Show Ep. 2037 - Life Without the State*
_Michael Malice and Tom discuss statelessness, an option some may have dismissed in the past, but which in light of the present dystopia becomes more attractive every day._
https://odysee.com/@TomWoodsTV:e/ep....ut-the-state:4

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Tom Woods Show Ep. 2038 - Michael Malice and Tom Behind the Scenes: The Secrets to Book Publishing*
_Michael Malice and Tom discuss their interesting experiences publishing books (via both traditional publishers and self-publishing) and what they've learned - and what you should know - about it._
https://odysee.com/@TomWoodsTV:e/ep....d-tom-behind:6

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Tom Woods Show Ep. 2039 - Michael Malice on Anarchism, Security, and More*
_We wrap up Michael Malice week with some common objections to anarchism and how best to think about those issues._
https://odysee.com/@TomWoodsTV:e/ep....n-anarchism,:3

----------


## TheTexan

> *Tom Woods Show Ep. 2039 - Michael Malice on Anarchism, Security, and More*
> _We wrap up Michael Malice week with some common objections to anarchism and how best to think about those issues._
> https://odysee.com/@TomWoodsTV:e/ep....n-anarchism,:3


lol @23:20, if you have go to the courts, it'll go really smoothly 

certainly can't improve on the court system, no sir-ee

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/realpatriot789/s...03974097580033

----------


## Occam's Banana

*"YOUR WELCOME" with Michael Malice #206: Dave Smith*
_Michael Malice (“YOUR WELCOME”) is joined by frequent guest, comedian, and host of the Part of the Problem podcast, Dave Smith, to talk about the recent news surrounding Roe v Wade, how this can impact the election in November, and the likely strategies each party will deploy leading up to the decision._
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...l-malice-206:1

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *"YOUR WELCOME" with Michael Malice #206: Dave Smith*
> _Michael Malice (“YOUR WELCOME”) is joined by frequent guest, comedian, and host of the Part of the Problem podcast, Dave Smith, to talk about the recent news surrounding Roe v Wade, how this can impact the election in November, and the likely strategies each party will deploy leading up to the decision._
> https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...l-malice-206:1


*Dave Smith on Republics vs Democracies*
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...-democracies:1

----------


## Occam's Banana

*"YOUR WELCOME" with Michael Malice #210: Dave Smith*
_Michael Malice (“YOUR WELCOME”) is joined by fan favorite, comedian Dave Smith, to discuss the recent Libertarian convention in Reno, the Nicholas Sarwark meltdown, and Dave’s recent encounter with “the germ.”_
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...l-malice-210:8

----------


## Occam's Banana

*FACE-OFF: Famous Dictators | Michael Malice Vs Michael Knowles*
_You asked for it and we delivered it. Find out if Michael Malice or Michael Knowles knows more about ruthless dictators of history in this episode of FACE-OFF._ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Go6Esvt5WFQ

----------


## Occam's Banana

*"YOUR WELCOME" with Michael Malice #219: Dave Smith*
_Michael Malice (“YOUR WELCOME”) welcomes fan favorite, Dave Smith, back onto the show to discuss his recent appearance at Young Americans for Liberty, the victories of the Mises Caucus, and why no one hates Donald Trump more than he does._
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...l-malice-219:5

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *The Future w/ Michael Malice - Part Of The Problem 894*
> _On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Michael discuss their concerns for the future, from the dramatic raid on Donald Trump's home, to the impact it will have on the upcoming election. We also hear about the Media backlash to the trumpianisim that is surging in American politics. This Episode Was Recorded On 8.15.22_
> https://rumble.com/v1l06cr-the-futur...oblem-894.html


//

----------


## Occam's Banana

*"YOUR WELCOME" with Michael Malice #220: Robert Barnes*
_Michael Malice (“YOUR WELCOME”) invites constitutional and civil rights lawyer, Robert Barnes, onto the show to discuss the FBI raid at Mar-a-Lago, the “strange” names associated with the raid, and Trump’s reaction to it all. Robert also gives us his legal insight into the Alex Jones trial, and the Orwellian nature of it all._
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...l-malice-220:9

----------


## Occam's Banana

*"YOUR WELCOME" with Michael Malice #227: Ann Coulter*
_Michael Malice (“YOUR WELCOME”) invites conservative author and columnist, Ann Coulter, onto the show to talk about her thoughts on the Biden administration, why her opinion on Trump changed so drastically, and what her hopes are for the Republican party in 2024. Hopes that may not include a certain name._
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...lice-227-ann:1

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The White Pill mini-trailer*
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...mini-trailer:2

----------


## Occam's Banana

Government contractor reads Malice's "Anarchist Handbook" on a government computer:

https://twitter.com/AndrewG00449626/...59147725266944

----------


## TheTexan

> Government contractor reads Malice's "Anarchist Handbook" on a government computer:
> 
> https://twitter.com/AndrewG00449626/...59147725266944


Hate and Racism?  I would have classified it as Domestic Terrorism

----------


## Occam's Banana

> _"The battle is won when the average American regards a corporate journalist exactly as they regard a tobacco executive."_ -- Michael Malice
> 
> https://twitter.com/michaelmalice/st...39623465521153
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/michaelmalice/st...06153018167296
> 
> 
> *"YOUR WELCOME" with Michael Malice #216: Kari Lake*
> ...


//

----------


## Occam's Banana

> https://twitter.com/michaelmalice/st...77022216536064
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/BobMurphyEcon/st...09231555936256


//

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Big Tech's Smoking Gun Arrives: Michael Malice, Viva Frei, Ron Coleman | ROUNDTABLE | Rubin Report*
_Dave Rubin of “The Rubin Report” talks to Michael Malice, Viva Frei, and Ron Coleman about Elon Musk taking over Twitter, his firing of Vijaya Gadde, and his smackdown of AOC’s complaints about the new blue checkmark policy; the massive revelation by Lee Fang at The Intercept that the U.S. Department of Homeland Security has been working with big tech social media companies to censor Americans on various platforms; Karine Jean-Pierre being unable to give a coherent answer to questions about the DHS’ role in social media censorship; Joe Biden sounding like an election denier discussing MAGA republicans plans to steal the midterm elections; MSNBC’s Chris Hayes appearing shocked by the authoritarianism predictions of historian Michael Beschloss who believes that democracy is under attack; and much more._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6g31NkiQ9M0

----------


## Occam's Banana

*"YOUR WELCOME" with Michael Malice #233: "Comic" Dave Smith*
_Michael Malice (“YOUR WELCOME”) welcomes back comedian and podcast host, Dave Smith, to discuss the results of the mid-term election, his thoughts on how the Libertarian party performed, and what he believes are the real reasons behind the lack of a “Red Wave” this election._
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...l-malice-233:a

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *Timcast IRL - Trump REFUSES To Denounce Fuentes, Tim Has New Details About Ye Show w/Michael Malice*
> https://odysee.com/@TimcastIRL:8/tim...-to-denounce:8


//

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/michaelmalice/st...00854760230914


*"YOUR WELCOME" with Michael Malice #236: Jimmy Dore*
_Michael Malice (“YOUR WELCOME”) invites comedian and political commentator, Jimmy Dore, onto the show to talk about the misleading elements of “progressivism,” comedians' reactions to the Covid mandates, and the irony of searching internationally for examples of corrupt governments._
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...l-malice-236:6

----------


## Occam's Banana

*THE WHITE PILL official trailer*
_Order THE WHITE PILL: https://whitepillbook.com_
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...cial-trailer:b

----------


## Occam's Banana

> https://twitter.com/michaelmalice/st...11575590895618
> 
> 
> 
> *"YOUR WELCOME" with Michael Malice #238: Alex Stein*
> _Michael Malice (“YOUR WELCOME”) welcomes comedian, podcaster, and admirer of AOC, Alex Stein, onto the show to discuss his feud with Dave Portnoy and Barstool Sports, his very unique approach to comedy, and what it was really like to be at Mar-A-Lago the night of Trump’s presidential announcement._
> https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...l-malice-238:3


//

----------


## Occam's Banana

*"YOUR WELCOME" with Michael Malice #239: Tom Woods*
_Michael Malice (“YOUR WELCOME”) invites libertarian commentator, author, and historian, Tom Woods, onto the show to talk about government COVID reactions over the last 2 years, white pill moments of 2022, and some historical facts about our first presidents. Learn more about Tom's projects on https://nationaldivorce.com and his online school at https://libertyclassroom.com. His podcast is "The Tom Woods Show" at https://tomwoods.com._
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...lice-239-tom:9

----------


## mt4rp

Great episode. Both Tom & Michael recommended the documentary : Anecdotals - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t36HntCJf6Y&t=27s
It's the stories of people that have been harmed by the jab and the author others asking the questions the experts refuse to acknowledge.
It is well done and pretty powerful.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *THE WHITE PILL official trailer*
> _Order THE WHITE PILL: https://whitepillbook.com_
> https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...cial-trailer:b


*READING THE FIRST CHAPTER OF THE WHITE PILL*
_Order THE WHITE PILL: https://whitepillbook.com_
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...of-the-white:8

----------


## Occam's Banana

*"YOUR WELCOME" with Michael Malice #240: Carl Benjamin*
_Michael Malice (“YOUR WELCOME”) invites free-speech activist Carl Benjamin onto the show to talk about all things British politics, from Brexit to the latest PM, and some American stuff too._
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...l-malice-240:5

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *The White Pill w/ Michael Malice I Part Of The Problem 948*
> _Michael Malice and very failed comedian Dave Smith bring you the latest in politics! On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Michael discuss Michael's new book The White Pill : A Tale Of Good And Evil, about the history of the Soviet Union from the Bolshevik Revolution to the fall of the Berlin Wall.
> Get The White Pill Here: https://whitepillbook.com_
> https://rumble.com/v243d69-the-white...oblem-948.html


//

----------


## CaptUSA

Has anyone read his new book, yet?  I've added it to my list, but I usually wait for paperbacks (just like the way they look on the shelves).  Should I buy the hardcover just to read it early?

----------


## Occam's Banana

*"YOUR WELCOME" with Michael Malice #241: Curtis Yarvin v. Dave Smith*
_Michael Malice (“YOUR WELCOME”) invites political theorist, Curtis Yarvin and comedian Dave Smith onto the show to debate the pros and cons of anarchism. This is an episode you won't want to miss!_
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...l-malice-241:a

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Has anyone read his new book, yet?  I've added it to my list, but I usually wait for paperbacks (just like the way they look on the shelves).  Should I buy the hardcover just to read it early?


I haven't read it yet. I plan on getting the Kindle version when I finally have the time to sit down with it.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Why You Should Take The White Pill - Michael Malice | Modern Wisdom Podcast 575*
_Michael Malice is an author, political commentator & podcaster. The 1900s saw some of the worst atrocities in human history. Evil was abound and the bad guys were on top a lot, with the Soviet Union being one of the most brutal examples. Given this, what reason do we have for hope in the modern world? Expect to learn just how brutal the Soviet jails and gulags were, the torture methods used to extract confessions, how the Western Press were complicit in covering up Russian crimes, the incredible heroism and ingenuity used by people to get through the Berlin wall, why the bad guys don't have to win, Michael's justification for there always being hope and much more..._
00:00
Intro

02:13
Do the Public Know Anything About the Cold War?

07:20
Michael’s Message of Hope

12:35
Why is Cynicism So Prevalent in Society?

19:02
Why Ayn Rand’s Speech is Important

24:39
The Inability to Foresee Consequences of Communism

32:12
Political Philosophy at the Start of the 20th Century

39:53
Fundamental Philosophy of the Soviet Union

52:40
Marxism’s Goal of Global Communism

1:00:57
The Most Brutal Aspects of the Soviet Union

1:08:46
Who Was Walter Duranty?

1:13:07
Soviet Tactics to Arrest Innocent People

1:22:03
Soviet Methods of Torture

1:33:10
The Importance of the Berlin Wall

1:40:42
Reasons for Hope

1:53:09
Our Present Fight Against Evil

2:02:47
Michael’s Experience of Writing the Book


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0SNYGIc5vM

----------


## Occam's Banana

Long, in-depth profile of Michael Malice @ TIMCAST:

*Michael Malices White Pill Comes With a Darkand PersonalVision of History*
_So many people I communicated with thought that it's game over, that we cannot win against such insurmountable oddssomething I found to be completely incorrect Malice told Timcast_
https://timcast.com/news/michael-mal...on-of-history/
_Chris Karr (13 January 2023)_

*The most prominent anarchist in the United States  if not the world  is offering a radical new cure for what ails you. It may be hard to swallow, but it has the potential to reverse your bleak outlook on the future.*

After years of dishing out red pills on Twitter and YouTube, Michael Malice is now urging anyone sickened by the state of the country to take The White Pill. His new book, subtitled A Tale of Good and Evil, transforms the catalogue of atrocities that occurred within the Union of Soviet Republics during the 20th century into a kind of gothic body horror page-turner. However much one may or may not know about the unthinkable evils that befell millions after the Russian Revolution, he presents them through a fresh lens.

For this [book], I think I was targeting Americans in their innocence, Malice told Timcast in an interview. Those who have some idea of what the evils of government are like dont have a good understanding of what that entails, day to day, minute to minute. I also wanted to express to people, with receipts, why I am so hopeful for the future of this country.

For those unfamiliar, there are essentially three pills available to those who are blue-pilled, a term which Malice applies to people who have been trained to believe that anything that contradicts the corporate press narrative is thereby a conspiracy theory.

The red pill offers an alternative to this malignant state of mind; an opportunity to wake up to the reality of the Matrix rather than roll over and go back to sleep.

[Its] the concept that what is presented as truth by the corporate press is in fact a carefully constructed narrative designed to keep some very unpleasant people in power, Malice explained to author Douglas Murray on an Oct. 28, 2020 episode of the YOUR WELCOME podcast. And that they do this not hypocritically, accidentally, [they do it] intentionally and by design.

Malice cautions people to take one red pill, not the whole bottle lest one overdoses to the point where they become black-pilled and abandon all hope. The person who takes the black pill subscribes to the belief that theres no way the West can be saved given these current trajectories, Malice told Murray.

But there is an antidote: the white pill, which Malice said offers hope that the good guys will win, and even if we dont win we sure better go down fighting. And the concept that the villains, who are our contemporaries, are impossible to defeat is an absurdity.
*Michael Malice explains the Red Pill and White Pill to Douglas Murray*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfpNfupVxdg


This belief forms the basis for his new book, which, on its surface, offers a despair-inducing reading experience. _The White Pill_ is a staggering feat of historical scholarship that adds vivid detail to the widescale human suffering that occurred within what Malice refers to as the largest prison that the world had ever seen. But by painting such a vivid portrait of hell, he offers a promise for optimism encased in a provocation. Malices white pill suggests that (a) no matter how many problems we have in the U.S., it doesnt compare to life under Stalin, and (b) even though it seemed as if the USSR was a permanent regime, it ultimately vanished from the face of the earth in the same way that Ernest Hemingway described how bankruptcy happens  gradually and then suddenly.

In some sense, this is next-level trolling from one of the greatest trolls alive. His book plunges you into the pure terror of a hellscape unimaginable to the modern Western mind in an attempt to put our national struggles into a broader, more meaningful context. This might come as a shock to most fellow countrymen who pick up and ingest _The White Pill,_ but that might be part of Malices motive  to throttle you, to shake you till your teeth rattle, to remind you of the bloodshed and mania of historical evil that you either forgot about or never truly understood.

Then, mastermind troll that he is, Malice says, in effect, See? You dont have it so bad. Plus, the people who run this country are so unimpressive theyre kind of destined to fail.

But thats me paraphrasing one of the great disruptors of our time when he should speak for himself:
I think the premise of _The White Pill_ and my work in general is far more broader than merely the evils of government. The willingness if not downright eagerness of average people to rat out their neighbors to the authorities is another evil we have all witnessed, as well as the ease with which the media can create an outgroup that blue-pilled people can be easily driven to despise to the point of wishing them dead for no coherent reason whatsoever. That said, I was driven to write the book partly because so many people I communicated with thought that its game over, that we cannot win against such insurmountable odds  something I found to be completely incorrect.
*The Willy Wonka of Politics vs. Midwits and The Enemy Class*

One pauses before describing Michael Malice. He is entirely unlike anyone youve ever encountered. Hes ruthless but jubilant, acerbic but lighthearted, hostile but hospitable, savage but kind. During interviews, he can shift from cackling sprite to dead serious. Its not uncommon for him to interrupt someones laughter during a broadcast by saying, Im not joking.

To be fair, its hard to tell.

[... continued at link: https://timcast.com/news/michael-mal...on-of-history/ ...]

----------


## Occam's Banana

> The white pill summarized in a single meme:


//

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *"YOUR WELCOME" with Michael Malice #241: Curtis Yarvin v. Dave Smith*
> _Michael Malice (“YOUR WELCOME”) invites political theorist, Curtis Yarvin and comedian Dave Smith onto the show to debate the pros and cons of anarchism. This is an episode you won't want to miss!_
> https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...l-malice-241:a


//




> *My thoughts on the Curtis Yarvin "debate"*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVF0U4Qm6Fg

----------

